
Tesla disallows self-driving Model X to drive for Uber/Lyft - gleenn
http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/20/13346396/tesla-self-driving-ride-sharing-uber-lyft
======
whamlastxmas
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12751829](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12751829)

------
jdavis703
I remember years ago the bearded guys at FSF, GNU etc making software
analogies to cars, which felt a little bit awkward. But now we're at the point
where the car companies are effectively licensing out vehicles with the same
onerous restrictions you see in software. I can no longer do whatever I want
to do with my "hardware" anymore.

